# Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen



## robbe (13. Januar 2018)

*Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Ich wollte mal hören was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit der Dauer von Onlineüberweisungen gemacht habt.
Man liest ja immer was von einem Bankarbeitstag. Heißt, überweist man morgens etwas, kommt es noch am selben Tag an. Überweist man Nachmittags, kommts am nächsten Tag an. 

Das kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen. Bei mir ist erst ein mal etwas noch am selben Tag angekommen, von Sparkasse zur Postbank.

Ansonsten gilt, Überweisung am Vormittag kommt mit Glück am nächsten Tag an, meistens erst am übernächsten, Überweisung Nachmittags kommt nie am nächsten Tag an.

Aktuelles Negativbeispiel, Mittwochnachmittag überwiesen, heute ( Samstag) immer noch nicht da.

Mir geht das ziemlich auf die Nerven, weil das mit dem gesetzlich festgelegten einem Bankarbeitstag überhaupt nicht hin haut und ich auf schnelle Überweisungen angewiesen bin. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen da so?


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Also, sobald du was überweist, ist das Geld sofort von deinem Konto weg.
Aber auf dem anderen Konto ist es noch nicht drauf. Die Bank hat das Geld und steckt es in Termingeschäfte, die mittels Computer immer nur Sekunden dauern.
Die Bank verdient also Geld mit deinem Geld.
So sind sie halt, die Banken -- Raubritter, Trickbetrüger, Halsabschneider, Wegelagerer und Hütchenspieler.


----------



## robbe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Das es direkt weg ist, ist klar. Versteh nur nicht, wieso es diese Regelung mit dem max. 1 Bankarbeitstag gibt, wenn dies absolut nicht eingehalten wird. Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich noch mit Überweisungen von mir (Sparkasse) zu anderen Banken gemacht. Da kams tatsächlich schonmal am selben Tag an oder dann halt am nächsten. Aber von anderen Banken zu mir kann man das vergessen.


----------



## matti30 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

wenn ich online überweise, dann steht erst mal vorgemerkt da und es wird einen Tag später abgebucht.

Bin bei der deutschen Bank.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Sparkassen sind schrecklich lahm.

Beispiel eines Bekannten:

Hängt in Bangkok fest, muss Geld vom Giro auf die Visa übertragen für einen Flug.
Beide Karten bei der Sparkasse.

Aussage Sparkasse: 3-4 Tage.

Das gleiche bei ING-DiBa (da ist seine Freundin) innerhalb weniger Minuten problemlos möglich gewesen.


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Generell sind Volksbank & Sparkasse meiner Erfahrung nach 1 Tag lahmer als beispielsweise ING Diba oder Commerzbank.  Bin selbst jetzt seit nem Jahr bei ING Diba und die Zeit von einem Wochentag wird hier eigentlich schon eingehalten, hatte bisher nie Grund mich zu ärgern.

Würde dir halt auch empfehlen zu ner vernünftigen Direktbank zu wechseln, wer braucht heute schon noch Filialen? Dazu spart man sich Kontogebühren und kriegt ne gratis Kreditkarte oben drauf.


----------



## chaotium (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Ich bin bei der Volksbank und Sparkasse, beide dauern genau zwei Tage


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Wochentags 22.30 Uhr von Sparkasse zu N26 -> am Folgetag 11 Uhr bereits eingetroffen.


----------



## robbe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*



derTino schrieb:


> Wochentags 22.30 Uhr von Sparkasse zu N26 -> am Folgetag 11 Uhr bereits eingetroffen.


Der Erfahrung das es von Sparkasse weg zu anderen Banken recht schnell geht, hab ich auch gemacht. Bringt mir nur nichts, wenn ich selber bei der Sparkasse bin und nichts in unter 2 Tagen bei mir ankommt.


----------



## pedi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

bin bei der VR-Bank.
vormittag überwiesen-am selben tag da.
nachmittag überwiesen-am nächsten vormittag da.


----------



## P2063 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Sparkasse (1822) hatte ich noch in relativ guter Erinnerung, hab mein Girokonto dort eigentlich nur aufgelöst weil sie irgendwann gebühren für die Kreditkarte verlangt haben. Hab jetzt Ing DiBa und kann mich nicht beklagen, Buchungen zu anderen Diba Konten gehn quasi in Sekundenbruchteilen, alles andere am nächsten Tag.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Wobei auch Überweisungen am Automaten recht schnell gehen, wenn man kein Onlinebanking macht. Aber sowohl Online, als auch direkt am Automaten, sollte es eigentlich nur Minuten von einer Bank zur anderen dauern, ist heute alles digital. Alles dazwischen stecken sich die Banken ein.

Kreditkarte bekommt man z.B. bei Fidor kostenlos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Bin bei MLP und wenn ich vor 22:00 überweise ist das Geld bis morgens 10:00 z.B. bei Onlinehändlern. 
MLP Banking AG

Das ist insgesamt zu empfehlen. Keine Ahnung, ob es das reine Online-Konto für jeden gibt, oder ob
andere Verträge bei MLP notwendig sind. Praktisch ist z.B. die kreditkarte, mit der man gebührenfrei
bei allen Banken Deutschlands abheben kann.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie lange dauern Onlineüberweisungen*

Ich bin bei einer Regionalen Bank und hier ist das Geld in der Regel am nächsten Werktag drauf beim Empfänger, das merke ich wenn ich z.B. bei Onlinebestellungen am nächsten Tag die Meldung bekomme das die Bestellung verschickt worden ist. Die Bestellungen im Netzt zahle ich immer per Vorauskasse und wenn der Onlineshop schnell ist dann verschicken die auch am nächsten Werktag  

Noch länger dauert es bei mir bei der aufladbaren Kreditkarte, da sind es mindestens 2 Werktage bis der Betrag im Konto angezeigt wird  Und wenn ich das Geld am Wochenende überweise dann ist es entweder erst am Dienstag oder auch erst am Mittwoch! drauf.


----------

